# New battery powered kohler



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Here is Charlie after installing one of the new sensor flush residential toilets powered by batteries. Can t wait till joe blow goes over to some hot new chicks house and just destroys the toilet , and can t flush cause the batteries are dead :laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Fast fry said:


> Here is Charlie after installing one of the new sensor flush residential toilets powered by batteries. Can t wait till joe blow goes over to some hot new chicks house and just destroys the toilet , and can t flush cause the batteries are dead :laughing:


Less Charlie and more toilet, dude.

Is that spot on the toilet lid the sensor?

Did the freaking thing work (not Charlie, the toilet)?

Why is Charlie wearing pajamas?

Why does Charlie have two different shoes on?

Where in hell (BC) did Charlie get that hat?

Have you guys been smoking Bellingham Bud?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me guess...

Kohler engineers have a battery that is only available from Kohler, costs an arm and a leg, is out of stock at the factory, and has a 3 week wait for delivery...:laughing:

On their next battery operated device a different battery will be used...:thumbup:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Blue tooth shower head wtf?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Let me guess...
> 
> Kohler engineers have a battery that is only available from Kohler, costs an arm and a leg, is out of stock at the factory, and has a 3 week wait for delivery...:laughing:
> 
> On their next battery operated device a different battery will be used...:thumbup:


Yep,
Kohler really is that predictable.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Fast fry said:


> Blue tooth shower head wtf?


Seriously, FF....does the stuff work well or just more Kohler garbage?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Plumber said:


> Seriously, FF....does the stuff work well or just more Kohler garbage?


Answers to all this will be coming in the next 20-30 years i.e. Shark bites, pex etc....., all I know is I make allot of money repairing old shot so I just look at all this jazz as job security in the plumbing sector


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Charlie needs some work clothes and take that ##[email protected] sucker hat off. lol


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Let me guess... Kohler engineers have a battery that is only available from Kohler, costs an arm and a leg, is out of stock at the factory, and has a 3 week wait for delivery...:laughing: On their next battery operated device a different battery will be used...:thumbup:


Worked on a fifteen year old kohler touchless urinal this week. I think it was a Barton. Weird thing. Had a lid like a toilet tank lid that housed all the valving, sensor, and control board. Solenoid valve went bad. Look up the parts and find that I can only order a retrofit kit which replaces everything. (Including the battery pack). I could supply a new urinal and flush valve for the cost of the retro kit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Worked on a fifteen year old kohler touchless urinal this week. I think it was a Barton. Weird thing. Had a lid like a toilet tank lid that housed all the valving, sensor, and control board. Solenoid valve went bad. Look up the parts and find that I can only order a retrofit kit which replaces everything. (Including the battery pack). I could supply a new urinal and flush valve for the cost of the retro kit.


Yep... That's how it works...

Or, order from Kohler pay for several urinals and flush valves along with a 3 week wait....:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

The shower head is pretty cool and sounds good... I'm not one for music in the shower though.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

justme said:


> Charlie needs some work clothes and take that ##[email protected] sucker hat off. lol


Charlie is in the collection division . He gets to wear what he wants......


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Charlie is in the collection division . He gets to wear what he wants......


 thats what i need a "collection" division. Do you suply the baseball bat or does he come with one?


----------

